# When a man's got to, then a man's got to



## zadiac (18/9/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (19/9/15)

Its not the size of the dog, but the size of the  within the dog.


----------



## Dr Phil (19/9/15)

That dog is showing who is boss


----------

